# How’s the season starting for everyone?



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys just checking in with everyone. I went out once so far and had a blast. I shot lots of feathers off of ducks but only brought home two. I’m so excited for this season. I swear the excitement hasn’t stopped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

I hunt near FB and limited both days that I hunted. But I will say that the birds are not in yet. Compared to the last two seasons what I am seeing is a lot fewer birds. I am sure that will change with the next storm.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Went to my favorite spot. Missed a pintail drake, only duck I saw. But I had a large group of geese cup and land near where I was sitting. I witnessed this from 400 yds away as I had already given up and was heading to my truck.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This is shaping up to be the best drama season ever. Sheep has really stepped up to the plate. Two weeks ago this place was dead. It's going to be a saucy season!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

I had 2 verbal altercations between the hours of 1 am and 6 am Saturday morning followed by a threat of return fire from another group of 2 young hunters around 1030 that morning, that peppered us not once, twice, but 3 times in about 15 minutes. We shot 7 limits of ducks and 14 coots and were picked up and gone by noon. Great opener, even though the action was slow, both hunting related and other hunter encounters. Can’t wait to see what the rest of the season brings!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> I had 2 verbal altercations between the hours of 1 am and 6 am Saturday morning followed by a threat of return fire from another group of 2 young hunters around 1030 that morning, that peppered us not once, twice, but 3 times in about 15 minutes. We shot 7 limits of ducks and 14 coots and were picked up and gone by noon. Great opener, even though the action was slow, both hunting related and other hunter encounters. Can't wait to see what the rest of the season brings!


Hmm, starting to notice some inconsistencies from you sheep, one thread you claim a 6 man limit, the next you claim 7 from the same hunt.

Can't keep up with your lies huh?


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> Hmm, starting to notice some inconsistencies from you sheep, one thread you claim a 6 man limit, the next you claim 7 from the same hunt.
> 
> Can't keep up with your lies huh?


https://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID64/3.html

Here you go nosy Nancy, scroll all the way to the bottom and you'll find the explanation. No lies, just the honest ethical thing to do. It's all in the details


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, starting to notice some inconsistencies from you sheep, one thread you claim a 6 man limit, the next you claim 7 from the same hunt.
> ...


Typical sheep, pulling pictures from google search... it's a shame really.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> Typical sheep, pulling pictures from google search... it's a shame really.


Hahahaha I take my own photos. I'm sorry you don't have any of your own to be proud of. Maybe if the ol ball and chain let you out hunting every once in awhile, you'd have some!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Typical sheep, pulling pictures from google search... it's a shame really.
> ...


Yeah, you took it right off the internet! &#128514;


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> Yeah, you took it right off the internet! &#128514;


That's my thread with my photos....

I expected a better response out of you than that. Running out of witty replies? That's a 6th grade response


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Might have to go buy new pair of wader for this one it is getting . I just wanted to know 7 limits in 15 minutes that might a record .


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Any way my season starts this Saturday


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

richard rouleau said:


> Might have to go buy new pair of wader for this one it is getting . I just wanted to know 7 limits in 15 minutes that might a record .


Go back and read that post again. I didn't say we killed 7 limits in 15 minutes.

The best we have done is 6 limits in 33 minutes, but that was on the gsl in December, shooting teal


----------



## Turbine101 (Dec 16, 2017)

It was good where we went. We had a lot of people around us but the birds wanted what we were offering. 4 man limit wore my dog out but it was a great opener!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

richard rouleau said:


> Any way my season starts this Saturday


Have a great opener Richard. We better get a blue cooler pic!


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Much better numbers of birds yesterday. Thinking the cold front did bring some down. Committed really well to the jerk cord and lucky duck.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Luhk said:


> Much better numbers of birds yesterday. Thinking the cold front did bring some down. Committed really well to the jerk cord and lucky duck.


I was hoping that would have been the case. My plan was to go hunt yesterday but we had a family event that couldn't be avoided and I had to be a good sport about the timing of that cold front. I'll be going out next week and hoping to get more action.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

My best outing yet! Never got more than 2 in one day


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I just went out today again and shot a full plume gadwal drake that will be going on my wall. I was extremely surprised to have one so early with the color he has with little to no pin feathers.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

35whelen said:


> My best outing yet! Never got more than 2 in one day


Congrats
!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Forgot to get a picture before I got ready for dinner, but I got another greenhead this morning. Already I’ve shot half the number of ducks that I shot in the whole season last year. My dream/goal this year is to get a limit


----------

